# Just read a great book!



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I recently read "Another Kind of Cowboy". I just could NOT put it down! It was, in my opinion, amazing. I'll have to read Collective Marks! I've been having trouble finding horse-related books recently .


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, I will get that one. I have read quite a few horse related books if you want the names. But honestly most of them were not so great. Only the subject matter made them interesting.


----------



## Shadowtales (Nov 4, 2009)

Juniper said:


> Thanks, I will get that one. I have read quite a few horse related books if you want the names. But honestly most of them were not so great. Only the subject matter made them interesting.


The usual problem is that people write horse related fiction to a formula...you know the sort of thing: feisty girl trains no-hoper horse against all odds to win....yada yada yada...oh, did I for get to mention the bad boy (good at heart) love interest?

Personally, I started as a writer by loving sci fi and fantasy and wanting to write for young adults in that genre.
I spend most of my time around horses so I suppose it was natural for them to wind up as central in what otherwise are paranormal thrillers.
I think too many authors just write wish fulfilment stuff in the 'horse fiction' sub genre, instead of interesting books that just happen feature horses!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Exactly, we want interesting fiction with some accurate horse stuff along the way. 
I already finished Another Kind of Cowboy! Got it from the library and read it in three days. Stayed up way too late and did not want to get up the next morning for work. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I love "Not By Accident" by Samantha Dunn.. I've read it many many times! Very inspiring


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I'll have to read it. Thanks for another suggestion


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Now this is something I could talk about all day! I love to read and I love horses :0) 
Chosen by a Horse by Susan Richards
great story, but get out the kleenex
The Horse Whisperer by Nicholas Evans
What a great book!
Ridding Lessons by Sara Gruen
I thought this was an alright book. The story was good, but not a book you end feeling good. 
that's all I can think of for right now. I've already looked into getting the books you suggested


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for more ideas.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I LOVE Beauty...amazing book.
Black Beauty also
The Thorughbred series
Chase-eh...kinda slow but it was ok
Heartland
ikd why but i cant think of too may others


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

some more I have read and my "reviews"
The God of Animals, by Aryn Kyle - highly recommended to me. Kind of grim but had quite a bit of horse in the story. Well written.
Horse Power, A Kyle Shannon Mystery, by Linda Mickey - very light reading, not much depth in the horse part.
Flying Changes, by Sara Gruen - medium, not real good or bad in writing and horses content.


----------

